# The Silly (or Painful) Sleeping Position Thread



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thought it would be a good one to have... for those days when we need a good laugh  

Feel free to add your kitties' silliest sleeping positions!!

Here are a few of my gang to get started:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ow!! My neck and back started hurting just from looking at that!! :lol: 

Those are some pretty cool pictures. Looks like you've got some really flexible cats.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Miko always looks cute!!!!! :lol:


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Felix!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

old camera 
What's that sparkle on the end of her tail :?:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Love this thread!
They are all so cute!
There just is nothing cozier or sweeter than a kitty sleeping. :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Such pure distilled cuteness! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*I* need a new camera.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't know about silly, but its certainly cute!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Simba in a box










Molly asleep in my hands










Molly, again. Little ones make the best models...lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great pictures!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

This is cheating slightly, since she's actually not asleep in this picture, but I couldn't resist. You have to admire any animal that can twist 180 degrees at all -- let alone one who thinks it's comfy:










My parent's cat, Maverick:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awww Maverick's curled paws are so adorable...


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awwww :luv great pictures


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

One of my mom's cats, Llewellyn:



















And Ariel, clearly not caring how her choice of napping place inconveniences others (the mouse is underneath her bum):










Another one of Ariel... it's hard to tell, but her little face is squashed into the corner of the serving trays. She stayed there for a few hours too!










Jazzer's pillow choices:


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

I would post a picture of Nakie bird sleeping, but seeing as how Baby and Nakie are twins, people may get confused, LOL!!!! 

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Idle comment #1 I love it when they tuck their little paw over their eyes like they're trying to block out the light.

Idle comment #2: Dog butts are apparently more comfortable than previously believed.


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

ooo i have many


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great pictures! They put a smile on my face.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OhMy said:


> I would post a picture of Nakie bird sleeping, but seeing as how Baby and Nakie are twins, people may get confused, LOL!!!!
> 
> :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


Do it! :lol: :wink:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I've been trying to get Arianwen to go to her stylist and get her mane extended so she'll look more like Baby, but she'll have no part of it. She says a short mane is more fashionable.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Arianwen looks like a short haired kitty. Baby loves her fur. It keeps her warm. :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen is a long haired kitty, but her coat is short compared to Baby's luxurious garment.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is? 8O She looks short haired to me. Yes, Baby has a nice coat :lol:


----------



## Scott&Nikki (Sep 9, 2007)

These are hilarious...


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

*i woke her up taking this pic, but she was sleeping like this! lol *


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's one of mine


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Bethany said:


> Idle comment #2: Dog butts are apparently more comfortable than previously believed.


Unless they have eaten beans for lunch


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Awww!!!! Everybody's kitties are so cute!!!!!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

melysion said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> > Idle comment #2: Dog butts are apparently more comfortable than previously believed.
> ...


she doesn't need the beans :roll:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

This is Digger's constant choice of sleeping position....


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I must go rub Digger's belly.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

It's an absolutely adorable position... although it does not look overly comfortable to us humans :lol: 

What an inviting tummy!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How cute! Yep, that tummy begs to be rubbed!


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Jazz, in her favorite position on the front porch


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

My stepmom's cat Minette the Witch - a very tense kitty!


----------



## Markz2k (May 13, 2005)

Gloria (gray) and Tigger sleeping the day away.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> :lol:



Note to kitten...

Experience is the best teacher, but dog farts STINK!! :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't beleive Willow is comfy like this, but then again she is loopy


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well, at least there was no way she'd fall off of the chair! All of them are too cute!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Max former foster - out like a light








slumber Party- former fosters









Mittens in kitten days. Its alot of work being office help!


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

Kringle's favorite sleeping spot these days










All curled up










Doest look too comfortable, lol










Snuggle time!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> slumber Party- former fosters


Love the feet in the face and the head buried under the butt! Very comfy! :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

courtneywoah said:


>


This is SOOOOO cute! I have a soft spot for kittehs burying their faces in pillows


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Look at those black paddies. They almost look painted on. Way cute


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, Nini - here's painful! 8O


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Hee. That actually reminds me of the picture of Stormy I posted on page 1: like someone took the front half of a cat, the back half of a cat, reversed one of the halves, and pasted them back together again.

We can only admire their flexibility.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It DOES look like that!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Please explain that your head does not belong in the middle of your body. From top to bottom, it's head, torso, tail. You might want to print this out. 

:wink: 

:lol:


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Some are old and some are new but all are cute or funny. 

^.".^


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Isis bein' a popple :wink:


----------

